# Raj Karey Ga Khalsa Aki Raye Na Koi



## gurpreet singh bubber (Aug 16, 2008)

what is going on, can you all please think just once what your mom and dad, your grand pa and grand ma teach you. what is sikhi? tell me????? looking from last so many year you people are pulling leg on sikhi, sikh boy is doing this, sikh girl is doing this. this all you people has make fun of your own sikh religion by show unsecureness.

tell you one thing, raj karey ga khalsa ake raye na koi. this word will be true one day, which is said by super power shri guru gobind singh ji

And from today onwards i gurpreet singh with my full mental awareness declaring that who so ever had any confusion on any thing ask me, i will surly solve it. Either it is political or not just you people put your blessing on me and i will make you the real super power.

gurfateh ji
gurpreet singh


----------



## dalsingh (Aug 16, 2008)

> And from today onwards i gurpreet singh with my full mental awareness declaring that who so ever had any confusion on any thing ask me, i will surly solve it. Either it is political or not just you people put your blessing on me and i will make you the real super power


 
Brother have you heard of nimrata?


----------



## pk70 (Aug 16, 2008)

> tell you one thing, raj karey ga khalsa ake raye na koi. this word will be true one day, which is said by super power shri guru gobind singh ji
> 
> And from today onwards i gurpreet singh with my full mental awareness declaring that who so ever had any confusion on any thing ask me, i will surly solve it. Either it is political or not just you people put your blessing on me and i will make you the real super power.
> 
> ...


 *Gurpreet Singh ji*
*Glad to see you on this site though you sound in too high spirits. A few things just want to share with you if you listen with tolerance as it should also be a part of Khalsa.*
*1. Who told you that Tenth Nanak wrote that “ raj krega khalsa aaqi rahe na koye”? *
*2. A lot of Dehras and other activities are going on to negate influence of Guru Message, have you done any thing about it? If not it is O.K, would you please help “the panth” by contributing some thing positive in this regard so that many can follow your example. It is my a simple humble request to a real devoted Sikh as you believe in to be.*


----------



## gurpreet singh bubber (Aug 16, 2008)

dalsingh said:


> Brother have you heard of nimrata?




sat shri akal dal singh ji...first tell me what u mean by nimrata.. then i will teach u the whole leasson of sikh nimrata and their kurbani...

i know all this things and want to show the whole world, with the help of u guys, not just by posting over words and all stuff we need know onwards to take care of over community.

warm regards
gurpreet singh bubber

khalsa mehro roop hai khas, khalsa meh hu karu nivas


----------



## gurpreet singh bubber (Aug 16, 2008)

pk70 said:


> tell you one thing, raj karey ga khalsa ake raye na koi. this word will be true one day, which is said by super power shri guru gobind singh ji
> 
> And from today onwards i gurpreet singh with my full mental awareness declaring that who so ever had any confusion on any thing ask me, i will surly solve it. Either it is political or not just you people put your blessing on me and i will make you the real super power.
> 
> ...




sat shri akal veer ji

first off all put your name here, instead of pk70. guru sahib has bless u with name, after that i will chat with u.

gur fateh ji.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 16, 2008)

dal veerji

am taking this discussion a bit astry, 

you may deleted the comment if needed

<Brother have you heard of nimrata?>>

yes..i have heard of Nimrata Shirodkar


----------



## gurpreet singh bubber (Aug 17, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> dal veerji
> 
> am taking this discussion a bit astry,
> 
> ...


 
veer ji har time mazak acha nhi hunda....its a real time 2 think and cum 2gather to make our Sikhism as real power

warm regards
gurpreet singh


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 17, 2008)

pls mind your spellings 

asides,

 what will happen if sikhism becomes "real power" ?


----------



## Admin (Aug 17, 2008)

gurpreet singh bubber said:


> sat shri akal veer ji
> 
> first off all put your name here, instead of pk70. guru sahib has bless u with name, after that i will chat with u.
> 
> gur fateh ji.


Gurpreet Ji.

Please avoid intimidation. Does not make you sound wiser. Privacy of our members at SPN is a matter of right. Anybody can choose to be anonymous. Does not make his/her messages of any lesser substance. Gurpreet ji, please let us know what do you mean by your words "sikh nimrata and their kurbani..." 

Regards & welcome to SPN!!


----------



## gurpreet singh bubber (Aug 17, 2008)

Aman Singh said:


> Gurpreet Ji.
> 
> Please avoid intimidation. Does not make you sound wiser. Privacy of our members at SPN is a matter of right. Anybody can choose to be anonymous. Does not make his/her messages of any lesser substance. Gurpreet ji, please let us know what do you mean by your words "sikh nimrata and their kurbani..."
> 
> Regards & welcome to SPN!!


 

okies,, i will aviod all this think which cause any probs 2 anyone.......


----------



## gurpreet singh bubber (Aug 17, 2008)

amarsanghera said:


> pls mind your spellings
> 
> asides,
> 
> what will happen if sikhism becomes "real power" ?


 

ask guru gobind singh ji when he said..raj karey ga khalsa aki raye na koi


----------



## pk70 (Aug 17, 2008)

> sat shri akal veer ji
> 
> first off all put your name here, instead of pk70. guru sahib has bless u with name, after that i will chat with u.
> 
> gur fateh ji.( quote gurpreet Singh Babbar)


 
*My name is G. Singh.*

*Please answer the questions I asked you as per your promise! A promise of Babbar, Gurpreet Singh !*


----------



## gurpreet singh bubber (Aug 17, 2008)

Aman Singh said:


> Gurpreet Ji.
> 
> Please avoid intimidation. Does not make you sound wiser. Privacy of our members at SPN is a matter of right. Anybody can choose to be anonymous. Does not make his/her messages of any lesser substance. Gurpreet ji, please let us know what do you mean by your words "sikh nimrata and their kurbani..."
> 
> Regards & welcome to SPN!!


 

*True seva according to Sikh scriptures must be without desire* (nishkam), guileless (nishkapat), in humility (nimarta), with purity of intention (hirda suddh), with sincerity (chit lae) and in utter selflessness (vichon ap gavae). Such *seva* for the Sikh is the doorway to dignity as well as to mukti (liberation). “If one earns merit here through seva, one will get a seat of honour in His Court hereafter” (GG, 26). 
According to Sikh tenets, *“You become like the one you serve”* (Guru Grant sahib ji, 549). Therefore, for those who desire oneness with God, serving God and God alone is the prime way. But God in Sikhism is transcendent as well as immanent. The Transcendent One is ineffable and can only be conceived through contemplation. Service of God, therefore, only relates to the immanent aspect of God and comprises service of His creatures. *Humanitarian service is thus the Sikh ideal of seva*. 
Sikhism is founded on principles of Sarbat da bhalla - working towards the _"common good of all"_. For Sikhs, this means reaching out to serve and uplift all of humanity as an expression or devotion to the Creator. Many other Sikh institutes, such as Guru-ka-Langar, Kirtan, Paath, etc., depend on the performance of Seva by many in the congregation. So the principles of Seva underpin many Sikh values - such is the importance given to Seva in Sikhism. 
This point is highlighted by the Guru in many places in the Guru Granth Sahib.

Kurbani, v all sikh know this word from birth what our guru sahib did to save different religion specially hindu’s, Guru Teg Bahadur sahib ji, Guru gobind singh ji, Baba deep Singh ji and their kurbani was only to make sikhi as power full roots. Still Sikh boys and girl r cutting their hair and doing those thing which are never allowed by guru granth sahib ji.
Why still T.V show, films and many other religion peoples make jokes on sikh. Why Sikhism always face so called up and down why???????????
Why v still not cum in majority, face the truth man nobody want to come out and say yes this is my part of work and I will solve it.
Warm regards
Gurpreet singh bubber


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Aug 17, 2008)

Gurfateh

Rak Karge Khalsa comes at the last of the Karni Nammah,which First Master said while he was at Arebia to Qazi ruqandden perhaps.(das could be wrong as one more name Karun Badshah also comes to his mind) Keep it up Bhai Babber bring Sikh rule.world longs for it.


----------



## Sikh80 (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear Gurpreet ji,

I have many questions related to Gurbani. 
Would you kindly take up those for clarification purposes? 
I shall wait for your response.

Regards!


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 17, 2008)

<<ask guru gobind singh ji when he said..raj karey ga khalsa aki raye na koi>>

i wish i could !!

but you said that you would answer all questions !!

please don't duck them now !! :yes:


----------



## gurpreet singh bubber (Aug 26, 2008)

guru payre jio...pucho ki puchna hai.......daas reply karey ga.......jay daas tu koi galti hoi teh maf karna...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Aug 28, 2008)

hanji

mere sawaal da jawab ni mileya mainu

<<what will happen if Sikhism becomes "real power" ?>>

what is a "real" power?


----------

